# Windows Windows Windows



## kilbird (25 Mar 2008)

I need inspiration - in the hunt for windows at the moment and open to all suggestions??? Do'nt want timber effect PVC but would be interested in coloured pvc, al clad and timber, or timber..budget is about €30,000 for 3200sq ft house....
I have contacted senator, rationel, fairco, balirneill, bonner windows, windows roofing and concepts...all varying in price (and no doubt quality). Anyone suggest anyone else?? Or good things to say about any of the above!!???

Any advice appreciated? Living in Kildare area. Would be willign to try a joiner either???


----------



## tulip123 (25 Mar 2008)

We are going with these [broken link removed] and have found the dealer in Ireland great to deal with.


----------



## lialwarrior (25 Mar 2008)

I viewed a selfbuild house over the weekend and I was very impressed with the wooden sash windows. The guy used a company called Compass who are based in the North. http://www.compasswd.com 

I have no association or dealings with this company.


----------



## Moffo (25 Mar 2008)

Hi,  We recently installed Alu Wood windows from a firm called Harmon Vinduer.  Website [broken link removed]
 9 Windows, Including a Box Window
Front Door, Back Door and Sliding Patio Door price €18800

Small Irish company, windows from Denmark.
Found them very helpful.

I have no association with this company, just a satisified customer.


----------



## dinjoecurry (25 Mar 2008)

we are thinking of going with ROCO they are in waterford the windows in the showrooms look v good and the prices are ok


----------



## Ana14 (25 Mar 2008)

Hi killbird.  Know exactly how you feel!!  Big big decision to make.  We went with a crowd in Clonalvy, North Dublin called DL windows.  They have a partnership with Kommerling windows in Germany. Very satisfied with the service and support we got from them (no affiliation - just satisfied customer !!!). We went for black PVC which we are delighted with (only in the house a few weeks). Our budget was similar to yours.  In total about 26 windows (various sizes and openings), 2 doors (not a front door) and set of french doors for just under 15,000.  Can't complain....


----------



## kilbird (25 Mar 2008)

Thanks for that folks - also went and looked at Carlson and Dansk at lunchtime - asked for a quote. Have no idea how dear they are but loved the look of the windows...


----------



## daddycool (25 Mar 2008)

loop marvin windows into your search - pricey but nice - have chosen them for our build after going through all the other usual names - best sliding sash on the market in alu-clad/timber ... you'll pay for it though - above our other quotes but the product looks superior and we have decided its worth it!


----------



## Buddyboy (25 Mar 2008)

tulip123 said:


> We are going with these [broken link removed] and have found the dealer in Ireland great to deal with.


 
Second the recommendation for Sorpetaler.  Andreas is great to deal with and the windows are superb.  Not cheap though.

Wooden windows, made in Germany and shipped to Ireland.  Andreas then installs them on site.

Phone 085 7155066


----------



## gnubbit (25 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I'm using Templeogue Windows (after reading lots of recommendations on AAM).  I'm going for plain white, not the prettiest I know but all I can afford.  Liam, the owner, is a very helpful and accommodating guy - I'm almost sure he said they do coloured frames as well as the wood effect.  The windows seem great quality and are very reasonably priced.  PM me if you want the number. 

Good luck in your search for windows!

g


----------



## Xsue (25 Mar 2008)

Hi, I have Dansk windows they look great but the "service" they gave was (and is) absolutely awful. As a result, my parents were replacing their windows and chose not to go with Dansk because of our experience so they went with Rationel, and the service was equally below par. For example, our windows are very crudely put in but as the fitter is recommended by Dansk and not actually employed by them, Dansk take no responsibility for how badly he does his job. We have not heard from Dansk since they recieved our last cheque, they don't seem to be interested in their product once they have the money. one window was installed very crooked and when the fitter came back he has made such a bad job of finishing this window that it looks awful, we're waiting for him to get back to us again. Rationel have installed one of my parents windows (the glass, not frame) back to front, took two weeks to supply all the windows (delivery arrived with some missing) and there was constant bad-mouthing by the fitters of Rationel which doesn't inspire confidence! I couldn't recommend either company. In my last house I had yucky pvc windows installed, they were highly spoken of as a company and came out 8 years after installation and repaired a window foc for us - no bother. From this experience I was expecting AT LEAST this sort of service for Dansk but so far no sign of it.


----------



## PMU (25 Mar 2008)

Moffo said:


> Hi,  We recently installed Alu Wood windows from a firm called Harmon Vinduer.  Website [broken link removed]
> I have no association with this company, just a satisified customer.



Same here, satisfied customer of Harmon Vinduer - the windows are fab


----------



## lorna (25 Mar 2008)

Ana14,
regarding your black pvc windows, are they black on the inside as well?  how do they look from the inside? i.e. do they darken the room a bit ?
looking to install same as you very soon and have a quote from Fox O'Rourke in Longford Town for 14,000.  Senator came in a couple of thousand higher.


----------



## Phil_space (25 Mar 2008)

Tulip123 and BuddyBoy,

Looked at Sorpetaler and the windows look really nice. Were/are they expensive? How do they compare pricewise with other suppliers of wood/AluClad and with uPVC?

Chrs,

Phil


----------



## tulip123 (26 Mar 2008)

Hi Phil,
Pricewise they were neck in neck with Harmon Vinduer. Depending on # of windows and shape you could be looking at 50-60k.


----------



## wishbone (26 Mar 2008)

We have been using Masterglaze based in Deansgrange, Co Dublin.  We've never had a problem with them and are about to use them for the third time in 11 years - orignially got the house windows replaced in 1997, extension in 2000 and now need something further done and are going for the Oak PVC which doesn't look too bad.  We found them much better value than the 'better known' names and have never had any problems with them.  Good after care service too re readjustment of patio doors, tightening of windows etc.  [broken link removed]  (No affiliation)


----------



## Buddyboy (26 Mar 2008)

Phil_space said:


> Tulip123 and BuddyBoy,
> 
> Looked at Sorpetaler and the windows look really nice. Were/are they expensive? How do they compare pricewise with other suppliers of wood/AluClad and with uPVC?
> 
> ...


 
I can't compare with others as they couldn't do the sizes we wanted. We were getting 8 windows which were approx 8ft square each, and an 8ft square sliding door, and one 8ft square french door. There was also misc. cladding for steel beams in the same wood.

One company came out to have a look, and they said they couldn't go that big, but recommended Andreas to us. We contacted him and he said - no problem. He came out, recommended a couple of options and had some good ideas that we hadn't thought of. His French door is a thing of beauty. One side can tilt or open, and when it is open, you can leave the other side locked, or open it as well, via a lever built into the door.

We looked at alu and pvc, but pvc couldn't go that big, and alu didn't appeal. In the end we went for wood and are deligted with it.

The windows are tempered (or strengthened) glass and are argon filled. The quoted U value is 1.1

Fitting etc is perfect and Andreas has been back once to fix a lock (broken by the builders) and adjust the french door.

Total cost was 21k. Don't know if this is good or bad, but we're happy. 

By the way Marvin and Rational didn't quote.


----------



## Ana14 (26 Mar 2008)

Lorna - re: your question on black windows.  No they do not make the inside look dark at all - but we do have a lot of windows and doors!! If anything, I love the look of roller blinds or roman blinds against the black - very complimentary!  The only drawback of black frames that I can see is that plaster or paint can show up on them much more than on other colours. So have spent a lot of elbow grease trying to clean them!!  And still more to do!!


----------



## Paul Boland (26 Mar 2008)

AWGT Advanced Windows & Glass Technology in Toughers business Park Naas. Do nice windows with timber finish inside and colour clad on outside. also a Place in Dunlavin "Marvin Windows" I think is the name very high quility and big price range.


----------



## polo1 (26 Mar 2008)

Can second the recommendation for ROCO in Waterford. We went with alu clad window (have a huge amount of glass) and are very happy so far with them.. Installed over 1 year ago.
5 bedroom windows (main has bay and side window)
3 bathroom windows
1 French Door with side panel in main room
1 large bay window in main room
2 floor to ceiling windows in main room
2 corner kitchen windows
Sun room 25 sq mtrs mainly glass with double door 
back and front doors with glass at side. 
priced at around 30K if I remember correctly.


----------



## lorna (26 Mar 2008)

Ana14 - thanks for your reply. i will certainly ensure that we spend time covering up the windows before plastering of the walls. i think you can arrange with window suppliers to have some kind of covering on the windows to prevent this problem for a few hundred extra. will enquire about this before ordering.


----------



## Ana14 (27 Mar 2008)

Hi Lorna - we did get the protective covers on frames and glass and boy - what a pain to get off.  I cannot tell you the number of hours that it took!!  It is still impossible to keep them 100% clean - in our experience anyway.  Good luck!!


----------



## jas376 (1 May 2009)

Has anybody had any experience of ' Global Windows'? Is this company expensive/cheap, efficent or not ?


----------



## CorkJack (8 May 2009)

I am currently in the same boat, looking replacing my current white pvc. They were installed 10 years ago and I cannot get any service fro some hinges that are broken, there is also some discoluring  ( pink colour showing in some spot). Been to over 5 suppliers, alu-clad seem very expensive, looking at black PVC or RAL coloured Aluminium.  Must fully decide yet but it is between Futura frames and Duggans. A friend got the Duggans Cream Timber effect, my sister got the Futura cream Timber effect. The futura one looked better from the inside.  Got one timber quote for 75k, but they were fantastic looking.


----------



## daddycool9 (12 Apr 2010)

Felt I should update this post made years ago during my research - since FITTED the Marvin windows and while product is good, their customer service and after-sales is beyond awful.  Have issues with leaks and it took 5 months for one to be sorted and the other is now nearing that too. They seem not to care once they have your €.  Great product - awful service. Unfortunately I'd have to recommend you go elsewhere if you have the choice


----------



## Claire1956 (12 Apr 2010)

The after sales service with the majority of them reads as being awful. We had problems with Senator coming back to fix a double door. 

We are now installing windows in new house. Quotes for the job varied from €60K to €25K for cream timber effect sliding sash windows and external doors. After some conversation the guy who started at €60K dropped to mid €30sK. So the true market price should be circa €30K. At one point Marvin quoted us €50K for the house. But we had heard stuff about the windows not performing after a few years. I don't know if that is true or simply a rumour. But we saw the Marvin van today, a 06 van that had Replacement Division on the top of the back doors and it looked as though it had covered lots and lots of miles.............

The ones we went with are being installed is a few weeks so will let you know the co. name and how we get on when the time comes.


----------



## Betsygirl (6 Aug 2010)

*Royal Windows*

We're in the middle of getting quote for windows and the most competitive are Royal Windows in Swords. Has anybody heard of them? Does anybody know what they're like? 

Thanks
betsygirl


----------



## OnLooker (9 Aug 2010)

We are currently in the process of looking at replacing our windows. We are also dry lining our house which is a 1970's build. We though it would be a good idea to do both at the same time. We are also are doing a refurb on our kitchen. We are taking down a stud wall into the dining room and making the kitchen and dining room one room.

Currently we have double glazed aluminium windows which are about 15 years old, bad condensation also due to the gas being omitted from the back of the windows. It’s supposedly a common problem with windows this old. They were poorly finished and weren't insulated correctly around the sides.

We are looking at the following:

- New Bio Fold Door (opening up dining room)
- New Front Door
- 1 Large Window for sitting room
- 1 very small window for bathroom
- 2 small Windows for Bedroom & Landing
- 3 Medium sized windows for 2 Bedrooms & Kitchen

I just put up the amount of windows/doors needed as a guide to the work needed (not as a guide for quotes as exact measurements would be needed for this). 

I am looking for recommendations for window companies. I'm on the West Side of Dublin.

If it comes down to quality vs. price, we are willing to spend the extra money on quality.


----------

